# Code Compliant?



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Can I add small lugs as illustrated, to feed a new sub-panel? Having difficulty figuring out a way to incorporate a third set, since 3-port stack lugs are too wide.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Can I add small lugs as illustrated, to feed a new sub-panel? Having difficulty figuring out a way to incorporate a third set, since 3-port stack lugs are too wide.
> View attachment 73754
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Not sure what an authority having jurisdiction will say but I believe it is compliant. Another option is to use a single lug with a small piece of the proper size wire for the fuse and then splice with polaris connectors for the other 2 wires


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

As long as you meet wire bending radius requirements and torque the studs to the proper value, I don't see why not.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys, I'm going for it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a thought....>>>>










~CS~


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I declare CS the winner of this thread.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, however this doesn't accommodate the 3rd set of wires.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

They make some triple barrels that are just around 2.5 to 3 inches wide. Do you have enough space for those?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree, but read first post.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*You could use a K tap*

Insulation piercing taps 

I've used hundreds of them in the past with big industrial work. 
We tested them with an IR gun vs a butt splice on large cable and they worked better.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Thanks, however this doesn't accommodate the 3rd set of wires.


Are those existing lugs listed for two conductors?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

